# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  HCM cần tìm nơi nhận gia công hàng nhạy cảm

## nguyennguyen24

HCM có ae nào nhận gia công cnc hàng khó không, em cần làm lâu dài mặt hàng súng hơi airosft. 
===AE nào nhận ib cho em nha===
zalo 0971726730

----------

